# DW Review - Carspacarcare Merlins Blood



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Firstly many Thanks to Carspacarcare.uk for provinding the Merlins Blood Product to review

Carspacarcare.uk are a family run business with a passion to provide profesional quality valeting products for you to use at home
*The Product:*

Merlins Blood -Fallout Remover

The product arrived well pack in a good quality bottle with a spray head ready to attach
http://carspacarcare.uk/image/cache/data/products/merlins blood newest-900x900.png

*What Carspacarcare say*
Merlins Blood - Fallout Remover
Merlins Blood is a fast acting fallout remover that quickly breaks down and bleeds away embedded contaminants from the paintwork and the wheels.
Cleaning A set of wheels literally takes minutes!
Merlins Blood is a must have in any car cleaners arsenal as it is a very effective and safe product and can be used on all wheel types, if unsure then do a test spot.
You will struggle to find a wheel cleaner that is as effective as Merlins Blood whilst being as safe, (ph6) most strong wheel cleaners are normally high in alkaline or high in acid but Merlins Blood comes in the PH Balanced zone so rest assured that you are buying a scientifically advanced product and not just a strong chemical.
Directions
-Shake well before using
-Spray on to either the paintwork or the wheels
-allow to dwell for 2-3 minutes.
-Contaminants will start to bleed when breaking down.
-Use a pressure washer to rinse Merlins Blood from the car.

*The Method:*

The product was shaken well an on this occasion used on a dirty front wheel.(1 weeks worth of travelling) The wheel was sprayed liberally and allowed to dwell for around 3 minutes. It was then Rinsed . ( There was no agitation at all)










*During Rinsing *





Video of Rinsing






*Finished Results *





*Price:*£8.95 per 500ml

http://carspacarcare.uk/Merlins-Blood-Fallout-Remover-500ml

*Would I use it Again ?*
Yes it worked very effectively

*Conclusion *
The smell is not as bad as a lot of fallout removers would even go as far as to say it wasn't unpleasant- Sprayed and clung really well and was extremely effective at removing brake dust / brake fallout. Pretty good value compared to other popular fall out removers. I will be getting some more

Many thanks to Carspacarcare.uk

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Whizzer, excellent review mate. Any idea if they offer 1L or 5L bottles? If so what sort of £££ do they charge for these? What does it smell like?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Brian1612 said:


> Whizzer, excellent review mate. Any idea if they offer 1L or 5L bottles? If so what sort of £££ do they charge for these? What does it smell like?


I can't nail the smell but it's not to bad .. I'll check if they do 1litre etc


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Brian1612 said:


> Whizzer, excellent review mate. Any idea if they offer 1L or 5L bottles? If so what sort of £££ do they charge for these? What does it smell like?


1 litre is £11.95 and 5 litres is £44.95


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Used this a few times, really cleans well!


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

good to see more and more reviews of produts. BTW S Q5 nice :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Paul04 said:


> good to see more and more reviews of produts. BTW S Q5 nice :thumb:


We are trying with the Reviews to get a diverse range of products :thumb:

Thanks re Car


----------

